# Just in Time for Christmas. The "MANSLATER". Women translator for men...



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That's funny!

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

7 easy payments of $99.99? No way a device that could decipher female logic is only $700.

And it seems the translator for what men say is WAAAYYYYY to complicated. When I say, I'm fine, I mean I'm fine. When I say you look great, I mean you look great. No hidden meanings, no undertones.

Any way I could have one delivered by Christmas?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I want one!!! $700 is a lot cheaper than a divorce (ask me how I know.)

Ralph


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

In a similar vein...

Happy Holidays,

Gary


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I WISH it were real...............


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> In a similar vein...
> 
> Happy Holidays,
> 
> Gary


You have an "Off"?

Ralph


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

rjmoses said:


> You have an "Off"?
> 
> Ralph


Hell, I'd just like to be able to adjust the volume...

Of course, it is nice to be able to "tune in Tokyo" from time to time...


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I just turn my hearing aids off.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I don't need the translator so much as I need a good filter. I think the augmentation/toilet paper is the one that has got me in the most trouble.

Before you muse, "he REALLY didn't use that one did he?" Yes, I did...on my now-ex-wife. Maybe that helps explain the "ex" part 

73, Mark


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

BWfarms said:


> I just turn my hearing aids off.


I just quit wearing mine. The world is now a much more peaceful place....


----------

